# Unblock port 3000



## jammerzone (Aug 11, 2010)

how do i unblock port 3000? i am running windows 7 32 bit firewall is blocking video from cameras to my application.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go to Control Panel, select View by Small Icons. Then choose Administrative Tools, Windows Firewall with Advanced Security. 

Then go to Inbound Rules, New Rule
Choose Port, next, select TCP or UDP and type in specific port "3000". next, Allow the Connection. next, checkmarks on all 3 network zones, next, Give the rule a name like "allow port 3000", then Finish.


----------



## jammerzone (Aug 11, 2010)

lunarlander you rock!!! thanks for the info!!!


----------

